# Missing ! Please read



## Bestdogdash (26 July 2013)

Folly, a 13hh, 39 year old grey (white) pony, either broke out of, or was taken from her field last night, sometime between the hours of 10pm and 6.00 am this morning, right next to the farm house. 

The fence was found broken this morning, and she was the only horse missing. The original assumption was that she has broken out to find somewhere quiet to die away from her 'herd' but we have search the entire day and she is nowhere to be seen. She is very elderly and not able to go far or fast, so it is very worrying not to see her (no one in the village or any other farmer has seen her either). The owner is distraught - same home on the farm for over 30 years. No other horse was taken, but she was v v easy to catch, and the flighty youngsters aren't. 

She went from Wistow near Selby in North Yorkshire. Any help or info so gratefully received, and a substantial reward offered.


----------



## Bestdogdash (26 July 2013)

Bump - no views ? Seriously ? Didn't expect a post but hope a few may read it ...


----------



## Bestdogdash (26 July 2013)

Bump ..


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (26 July 2013)

I'll spread this around the people I know. I'm a bit further north than that but have friends in that area. How awful.  Poor mare. Are there any contact details please for people to get in touch?


----------



## Bestdogdash (26 July 2013)

Thanks Snowdrop - it just gives the poor owner some comfort that the word is getting out. I have never seen anyone so upset. Anyone can contact me, any time, it info on 07776131135


----------



## ozpoz (26 July 2013)

That's really sad for such an old pony.  I hope she is found very soon. Poor owners.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (26 July 2013)

Have you got a photo? Poor little thing. Will share it around.


----------



## showley1 (27 July 2013)

Have you a photo? we are yorkshire so not 2 far away will share around.


----------



## DebbieCG (27 July 2013)

Has the owner been in contact with the nearest Horsewatch group? Is this one any use?
https://www.facebook.com/pages/South-Yorkshire-Police-Horsewatch/539762236039583


----------



## DebbieCG (27 July 2013)

Try and get a photo and details onto the Horsewatch group above and hopefully they will share details and then other horsewatch groups nearby should share too.


----------



## Bestdogdash (27 July 2013)

Have called owner for photo - will hopefully get one soon. Thanks for the horsewatch suggestion - wasn't aware of it , so great tip, (all because I am scared of Facebook!) will get her onto it !


----------



## stormhorse (27 July 2013)

has this been reported to the police? Has the owner a crime ref no so that the pony can be put onto the stolen horse register pages?


----------



## Bestdogdash (27 July 2013)

The pony has now been found - sadly she has slipped into a very deep dyke and possibly drowned  but we suspect that she passed away and then fell in. Although the dyke banks were searched, she was hidden by reeds. 
At least all concerned with her know what happened and have closure, much worse to sit awake wondering who has her or if she is scared and confused somewhere.

Thanks to all for you help and interest, I know the owner much appreciated it.


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (27 July 2013)

Bestdogdash said:



			The pony has now been found - sadly she has slipped into a very deep dyke and possibly drowned  but we suspect that she passed away and then fell in. Although the dyke banks were searched, she was hidden by reeds. 
At least all concerned with her know what happened and have closure, much worse to sit awake wondering who has her or if she is scared and confused somewhere.

Thanks to all for you help and interest, I know the owner much appreciated it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting to let people know and as you say at least the owner knows the outcome. Poor pony.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 July 2013)

so sad    RIP little pony


----------



## showley1 (28 July 2013)

sad RIP much loved pony hope you are dancing in the rain  !! x


----------



## stormhorse (28 July 2013)

very sorry to hear the news. thinking of all concerned.


----------



## OrangePepper (29 July 2013)

It must be a very sad time for the owners.
Thanks ever so much for posting as most people don't bother once the horse has been found.


----------

